# Could you do it?



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

This is a reply I have just put on a post but on thinking it would be a good topic for members to reply to as we have been on the road full time for going on for a year, and at present I am back in the UK for a funeral leaving Sandra in Portugal looking after the van and fat dog..

So this is some conclusions we have come to, what conclusions would you come to?.

From my other post.
Hi.

If you are full timing you must be rich to go on sites, we have been away going on for a year on this trip and very rarely go on sites especially in Europe as there are so many wild camping sites available... Water has never been a problem while traveling, make use of the numerous mountain springs that are dotted about and the locals use for their main drinking water, easy if you have a large watering can to fill the tank.

Personally Sandra and I could never go full timing in the van, we both have come to the conclusion you are too vulnerable, not in a getting robbed way or anything like that as we have never felt threatened that way on our travels, but we realized that everything we had was in the van, and if it was written off in an accident you would be left with nothing sat at the side of the road.

You might say I have insurance and they would pay you out eventually but the trauma you would experience while it was being settled would be too much for us, and after the time we have spent on the road crapping in a bucket just going from place to place with no particular plan and just going where ever it takes our fancy becomes just as familiar as staying at home, so the sense of adventure you start out with disappears and it becomes humdrum with the splash of something different occasionally, but that also happened at home...

When you go away say for the winter in the van the interest stays, go away for a long time couped up in a van with the other half, there can be friction which comes out that you never thought would, which also brings a strain you think would never happen.. You have to be strong in your relationship to overcome any difficulties, there is no room in a van to sulk.

To go full timing takes a certain mindset, or do you mean you are going away for an extended period which is something entirely different, as there is always the bolt hole of somewhere to go back to?...

These are conclusions we have come to being away for a year 17 countries and 18,000 miles under our belt since setting off last April, and we still have 4 months to go.

So would we do it again.. Who knows, probably not you start to yearn for the familiar eventually...

ray.


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Great post Ray! I think you have given a very honest account of your experiences. I fancy full timing but not for ever! Maybe thats not really full timing though, I suppose it depends on the definition you choose. Id like to do it for a year, just for the experience! But definitely aiming for being away during the colder months.
Thanks for sharing. 
PS 
I bet your wife is enjoying the peace and quiet!
Anne


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am not sure how long we have been living in the van running around Europe, it's approaching 5 years according to Mrs. Eb.

Neither of us want to stop. We do still have our house in the UK but don't go home much nor for very long. Mrs. Eb flies home for a few weeks each year, I have been home for a short visit every second year. That's enough for us.

Ray is right, everybody does what best suits them, Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

anneveronica said:


> Great post Ray! I think you have given a very honest account of your experiences. I fancy full timing but not for ever! Maybe thats not really full timing though, I suppose it depends on the definition you choose. Id like to do it for a year, just for the experience! But definitely aiming for being away during the colder months.
> Thanks for sharing.
> PS
> I bet your wife is enjoying the peace and quiet!
> Anne


Hi.

Peace and quite huh!.. She is on the chicken Run camp site down on the Algarve, every time I ring I her I hear the clinking of glasses and laughing, they are taking her for trips off everywhere, they are really looking after her.

.But she does say she is missing me and wants me to get back..

ray


----------



## BR11SUE (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree ..... it's very good post and Ray, I can share your sentiments / thoughts almost exactly.

We are fortunate (pension-wise) that we can afford the comfort and convenience of staying on nice sites. For instance, we are particularly big fans of the Castel sites. Come the day when we consider that we can no longer afford to stay on sites we would probably sell the motorhome rather than consider wild-camping or even staying on aires.

I hope you both enjoy the remainder of your journey ..... stay safe and be lucky,

Brian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Interesting and truthful account Ray but having got to know you I'm a little surprised at your concern about loosing everything at the side of the road if you had a prang. For someone who seems to have just taken off into the wilderness, catching his own food, hurrying crap and general campsite dodging I didn't think something like that would worry you that much.

If I was on my own I would never live in a house again. I might still work but would pick and choose and live in the van full time no bother.

Mrs D wouldn't though I think. You have to 100% both want it to make it happen. I've resigned myself to the fact it probably never will for us. As long as we are together.

We don't do bad though. I have to say though as regards campsites no matte how much money I had I would and do avoid them. Maybe a small private are or cl would suffice for a long term stop for a month or two but never a site!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It is good to read such a sensible and well worded comment on your travels, it should make quite a few of us who considered the idea think twice before jumping straight in. Maybe if there was a base at home it would change the outlook. I do not think we could without having a base to come back to when needed.
Happy travelling to you

cabby


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi rayrecroc.
After what seemed a life time sleeping in lay byes/ind,estates/lorry parks,in a lorry,when i retired the wife wanted a m/home.
Sold the c/van,bought a m/home,did the european thing,to me it was like being back at work,so back c/vanning. This year,great trip to France,but despite stopping on four sites and enjoying ourselves,we are back with a m/home.
No, i could not live in it full time,and yes we have kept a house,as regards the "Living on top of one another",i believe you have to pass a selection process to become a submariner?,so perhaps there is the answer,some CAN do it,but not for me.Each to there own.
hulltramper


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

cabby said:


> It is good to read such a sensible and well worded comment on your travels, it should make quite a few of us who considered the idea think twice before jumping straight in. Maybe if there was a base at home it would change the outlook. I do not think we could without having a base to come back to when needed.
> Happy travelling to you
> 
> cabby


Hi.

That's the difference between full timing and never coming back, to extended touring with somewhere to come back to, which is a different animal altogether..

Well thats the conclusion I have come to.

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We offer stopover to friends and members. One even stayed 5 months.
I am sure there must be others out there offering similar 'accommodation' to self contained vans. There would be no need to exist in lay-bys.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Brilliant! That's it then. When I get sick of driving about or end up skint ill just go and live with Raynipper for a year or two!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> That's the difference between full timing and never coming back, to extended touring with somewhere to come back to, which is a different animal altogether..
> 
> Well thats the conclusion I have come to.
> 
> ray.


Hi Ray,

I really enjoyed your OP, thanks for that.

I am someone who yearns. Nay. Is counting down the days (sorry children I really, really, really love you but I've got to have my dreams) till we are able to set off on the road without a plan as such. (when I say without a plan, we have already decided all being well, that we would like to tour the USA, possibly Australia & most definitely all of Europe).

We do intend to keep a home in the UK (though downsize quite substantially to allow us the funds to do it), but health and wealth permitting, I would like to think that we are in the same camp as Erneboy, and that we could stay out long term (at what point is it considered full-timing, I don't know?)

Thankfully, Suzy is very much cut from the same cloth as myself and she too has the same dream (so long as Grandchildren don't come along too early).

* Erneboy, I would love to pick your brains on so many things about the lifestyle you are living, and hopefully one day you will oblige me to pester the life out of you for more info.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Great thread!

We love the long term aspect of travelling in the van but do enjoy returning home for a month or so before getting itchy feet again. I think I enjoy the travelling because it is an extended holiday (we tend to go for about 10 weeks at a time) and not a way of life. We go to India for the same period of time in the winter and stay in an apartment in Goa which we rent. Our wanderlust is satisfied by touring around the country by train or around the state by motorcycle. The two totally different types of holidays (MH v apartment) provide a balance we both enjoy. 
Our grandchildren are the thing we miss most and missing them limits the length of time we are away. Having said that we had the three of them stay over for the night and now can't wait to get away again for some tranquility. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I don't think I would enjoy full timing as much as what we are doing at the moment, if circumstances changed though I would have to reconsider.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Brilliant! That's it then. When I get sick of driving about or end up skint ill just go and live with Raynipper for a year or two!


No problem Barry. But you might have to dry that Sat Nav out to find us........................ and stop breaking things.. :roll:

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

raynipper said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant! That's it then. When I get sick of driving about or end up skint ill just go and live with Raynipper for a year or two!
> ...


Hi.

I have just had a look on google maps, I can find the D15 but not the D903, there is appears to be a D 803..

Is it to fool us so we can't find you :wink: ..

ray


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

D903 goes from Carantan to Barneville/Carteret passing our lane Ray.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4084

https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=49.34...=I3JkpCt_c8Panwv8mZb5Wg&cbp=12,231.8,,0,11.13

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray (OP)

I also found it a very interesting post and, like others, I agree with a lot of what you wrote - not that I disagreed with any of it. I had never considered the 'sitting by the side of the road' scenario, but even then it would have to be an horrendous smash for the MH to be unliveable if towed somewhere - caravans are different; the seem to turn into firewood with the slightest knock.

So far the thread has produced a preference for keeping a 'home', but maybe real full-timers have yet to respond. 

Obviously income can play a part in this discussion. Most who have responded seem to be able to keep a home and long-term if not full-time, even if they cannot afford campsites all the time. We are lucky because we have a house in London producing income and an apartment in Poland so we could full-time and use sites, but we choose to not use sites for our limited(because of family ties) trips, but would probably use some occasionally if full-time.

I suspect a lot of people who want to full-time do not have the finances to also keep a home. I would not feel comfortable with having to make that decision - especially because of the difference between a house, which is generally an appreciating asset, or at least keeps up with inflation, and a MH, which is a depreciating asset, in nominal and more so in real terms.

Ray, your post provoked some thought and discussion here and the fairly quick conclusion Basia and I came to was; 'Long-term'? - YES, 'Full-time? - NO. We had never discussed it before(partly 92 year-old Mother). So thanks for promoting the discussion, as we now know where we stand when mother is no longer with us - although the way she is going she might outlive me!

Also, like one or two respondents, we also like static holidays - just booked for skiing - is that static?

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> We offer stopover to friends and members. One even stayed 5 months.
> I am sure there must be others out there offering similar 'accommodation' to self contained vans. There would be no need to exist in lay-bys.
> 
> Ray.


Ray ( the nipper one)

With open invitations like that you may need to take an option on the land next door 

We have extended invitations to stay in our yard - I do not know how many 7m MHs we could fit in, maybe 5(without awnings  ), but it might upset the kindergarten who rent the ground floor and normally park in the yard. But I do not suppose Poland would be as popular a destination as where you are.

Do you take bookings? - and deposits? :wink: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We managed OK with nearly eight months in the motorhome in 2012. We do like the fact that we have a home to return to. Everyone is different I guess. Interesting insights to the way all of us feel/think ;


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > We offer stopover to friends and members. One even stayed 5 months.
> ...


Yer when we drove thousands of miles to visit you, you buggered off... :roll:

ray.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

That's a fascinating post, and serious food for thought.
I love the van and when we're home I want to be away. But after a coupla months, I want the stability of being back home. There are places in the world I've not seen (and can't realistically get to in the van) so I need/want to go there. There's bits of Europe I've never seen and want to go. So much depends on weather. I want to go to N & E Europe but I'm not driving around in the van in the cold and wet and the snow. So that's got to wait till we could go in the summer , which is not poss. for us at the mo..
Tho even a coupla months in S. Spain or the Algarve in winter can be claustrophobic in a small van if the weather's bad & you're having to spend time *inside* the van. As has been said ....you gotta get on with your other half!.....Let alone the smell of 2 wet dogs if the weather's wet!

Unlike Barryd, I like campsites. They're sociable, and there's nearly always other musicians which I've NEVER found on aires or wilding. Tho for me it has to be the smaller, less commercial, family, as opposed to "corporate" type sites ( I loathe those "happy hour / fish and chips/ bingo type sites you get in S. Spain.....). But, then, we cannot afford more than the odd stay, so it has to be wilding/ free camping/ friend visiting for us.
And the grankids are a prob....without deliberately being sexist, I think it's a woman thing! I'm more than happy to keep up to date with the kids and grankids by Skype every week or so. The other half HAS to go and stay from time to time and take 'em out and no doubt spoil 'em.....etc. etc... That's why we ended up here in S. France. There's 5 airports with cheap flights back to blighty within 2 hours of our current home! 
But to go back to the OP.....I'm not sure I'd "full time"....but an extended trip for a year or so....yeah....I think we'd be up for that!

Garcia


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

So maybe the consensus of opinion might be do it for say a year or so and get it out of your system?..

I think that might be our reaction, but who knows when you get back home you might want the life on the road again... When we gave our son our house which is in a nice part of Wakefield in a nice neighborhood but still overlooking other houses front and back.

We moved into the caravan at the coast with very scenic views over the farmland and North Sea, we wouldn't go back to living in a house again.

So your views change driven by the circumstances life brings,

ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

What a fascinating, and enlightening post. Thanks for taking the time and effort of sharing it with us all.

Mrs Plodd and I regularly go away for a month at a time and we have both said, as we approach the ferry port for our return "Wouldn't it be nice to do a U turn and do it all over again" however we are both aware that is certainly NOT full timing, which would be a whole different matter.

On a similar note I have a pal who, when he retired from the old bill, fulfilled an ambition, sold up lock stock and moved to Spain. I had many long discussions over a few pints about his plans. My continual question was " What are you going to occupy your time with? You can play golf every day etc but after six months you will want something else." I retired at 51 and after 4 months realised that each evening I was planning how I was going to actually waste the following day! Walk into town, buy a paper, sit in Costa have a coffee and read the paper, walk home, have lunch. Then what??? I ended up going back to work ( part time) in order to give myself some form of purpose in life.

My pal insisted I was talking out of my ***** and he had it all worked out! sold up bought a place in Spain, spent a huge chunk of his lump sum building an extension and installing a swimming pool, outside BBQ etc etc.

He is now back in the UK living with his in-laws, he found out that you DO actually need something to occupy your day with other than playing golf and drinking, the area he moved to suffered badly in the Spanish downturn, so many people left for various reasons, the locality went downhill, squatters and similar moved in. He moved out as a result. The property prices fell off a cliff, his Villa is on the market along with a huge number of others, so in effect they are all worth next to nothing. In effect he has lost just about everything and is back doing a couple of part time, minimum wage jobs just to survive. We still have a few drinks together but, to be honest, I am getting a tad tired of him saying "I wish I had listened to you Andy!"

We have considered doing an extended periods away in a few years time BUT we are both resolute in the need to maintain a property in the UK to return to. At the moment we have excellent health but with are both nudging 60, which is no real age these days BUT if we go off full timing in a few years and our health takes a downturn we feel a UK base is essential for all of the reasons Ray has highlighted (and a few others of a personal nature)


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Thanks for that post Andy, I can see exactly what you mean..

On the fishing section I have posted some of the fish we have caught in the two and a half months we spent wild camping at the side of the river Ebro in Mequinenza Spain, these fish were world class and just about any fisherman would cream his knickers to catch just one of them some time in their life, and here was I pulling them out on a nearly daily basis.
We had water and all the facilities except EHU, but having solar and a genny and no neighbors to annoy we could run it when we wanted, we had the sun until the back end when it wouldn't rise over the enormous cliff full of Griffin Vultures behind us, we had deer coming down to drink out of the river at the side of us, it was heaven.. For Two and a half months when we got the old itchy feet again and we moved on.. so even fishing heaven has a time scale.

ray.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Agreed,an extremely thought provoking post,I'm sure that it has made quite a few members think.

The longest we have ever been away is 5 weeks and we both thought on the ferry back across the channel that we could quite willingly turn around and done the same again.As the holiday went on motorhoming life became easier. 

However,selling up lock stock and barrel to live in a white box permanently is an entirely different matter.A lot of ''what ifs''rear their ugly head.A major accident as Ray feared,ill health of either partner and seeing grandchildren which is mrs wakks biggest concern.

We have discussed this in the past(and again today after this excellent thread)and think long terming whilst keeping a base in the UK is our preferred option.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

This has been an interesting thread, even so far, and thanks to Ray(OP) for that.

I thought it might also be of interest to anyone contemplating full-timing, so I have posted on the Full-Time Chat Forum with a link back to this thread.

Our views might just help somebody.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am posting this separately from my post above.

I believe that this discussion is evidence of why those of us on MHF would be well-advised not to leave the Forum.

It would be good if we could get Phil at VS to read through it to understand what MHF is partly about - any ideas for achieving that?

Geoff


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I am posting this separately from my post above.
> 
> I believe that this discussion is evidence of why those of us on MHF would be well-advised not to leave the Forum.
> 
> ...


Easy a post it note stuck on his forehead.. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Whats so special about bricks and mortar?

I did some maths the other day. I could sell our current house and buy say 4 or even 5 small easy to rent houses in nearby Darlington which rents very well. About 7-8% yield I think.

I could still do bits of work if I wanted but I could pretty much afford to retire at 47 and have a nice little pension to cash in perhaps in 20 years time.

This place is just wasted on me to be honest. We are only in it 4-5 months of the year and usually winter when the weather is dire and its expensive to run when there is nobody in it.

Its just crackers but what can you do? :roll:


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah Barryd....BUT..........if you go off in the van, you've got to cope with that cold, bad weather in the van.....
You want the good stuff ?? and you're limited to southern Spain........
Even S. Greece, wonderful tho it is, can be rough in winter, as can be Sardinia, as we've seen the last week , so there are times when bricks and mortar can look really good!!!
And then there's those rentals....nightmare when you're not there to sort the probs!!!!....AND THERE WILL BE PROBS! we've rented our French place a few times and what can you do when some idiot blocks up the loo and you're miles away from getting someone to sort it (let alone the cost , that eats into your rental income.!!!
We've thought about it , but fulltiming isn't for us ....long terming with maybe a mate / relative staying in the home property...that's diff.
You get some control and somewhere to go back to.......
Garcia


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

And thats the whole point isnt it?? 

There is an ENORMOUS difference between "LONG terming" and FULL timing" 

I for one would feel happy with Long terming and having something to retreat to IF it ever proved necessary. (Such has an health issue which would involve being close to a hospital. Think what you would do if you ever have kidney problems and need regular Dialysis??? and full timing where your ONLY residence is your MH. In the foregoing example are you going to park up in the hospital car park every 3 days (the car park costs will FAR exceed any campsite costs.

What if, for health reasons, your D/L is suspended by DVLA ???


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Garcia said:


> Yeah Barryd....BUT..........if you go off in the van, you've got to cope with that cold, bad weather in the van.....
> You want the good stuff ?? and you're limited to southern Spain........
> Even S. Greece, wonderful tho it is, can be rough in winter, as can be Sardinia, as we've seen the last week , so there are times when bricks and mortar can look really good!!!
> And then there's those rentals....nightmare when you're not there to sort the probs!!!!....AND THERE WILL BE PROBS! we've rented our French place a few times and what can you do when some idiot blocks up the loo and you're miles away from getting someone to sort it (let alone the cost , that eats into your rental income.!!!
> ...


To be honest I would rather be in the van in Winter than the house. Mrs D keeps turning the sodding heating down or off and it takes an age to warm this place up. 3ft thick stone walls. Cool in the summer when we are never here and freezing in the winter when we are!

Just need a decent management company to look after the houses. Ok there will be problems I appreciate that.

I worked out that I could still do pockets of work when I felt like taking bits on, make some decent money on investements and probably save a few quid for proper retirement if I could pursaude Mrs D to sell this place and go along with my little scheme but Im wasting my time and breath.

There seems to be a lot of people saying, what about this, what if, what if, what if? These people will probably never do it and probably its not right for them.

We are conditioned into fitting into moulds in life are we not? Most of us on here are already to some extent breaking free from that simply by taking off in a motorhome abroad for a few months. It just doesnt compute with "normal" none motorhome type people.

When I tell people Im going touring for six months they just look at me like I am some kind of alien. So what must they think of people who full time when we, the mad motorhome bunch cant get our heads around it?

I like the idea of an alternitive lifestyle now though. Ive done getting married and house building, career, corporate life and my own business for 12 years now but Im ready for a change. Anything thats life changing suits me. Think ill run off and join the circus.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Don't do that Barry, you'd scare the kids in a leotard. :lol:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

In a couple of years I plan to sell my house and buy a nice static/lodge as my base and spend more time in the MH (perhaps in a newer one) and hopefully reduce my working hours.

I know you aren't supposed to use a static as your main residence but a nearby site where we owned a static for 10 years up until a few years back is open from March 1st to Feb 18th. I'd go off in the van for the two weeks its shut and use my Son's address as my main residence

Does anyone else live semi permanently in a static caravan?


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Excellent thread this, Mrs Adonisito and I have always said when we are able to live 12 months plus abroad in the van (which I hope we will), we will also ensure we have a bolt hole here, even if it's a flat. Long terming for us, not full time !


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Geoff (Nicholsong).
We can accommodate 10 large RVs on hardstanding and I guess another 15 to 20 on grass. I have been out all afternoon mowing in preparation for Berry and 'The Others'.
But although we do have all the space the last time 5 or 6 RVs turned up they were all on the one 16 amp plug.!!!

Oh Ray I am sorry. Did you let us know you were coming? But no matter we are always open and even if we are not there you could have parked and plugged. 

Ray.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Interesting post and it is something the wife and I have often talked about.

Over the past 10 years since retiring we have on average spent 160 to 180 nights a year in the motorhome, usually in 10 week stints and having a fairly close family we are always glad to get home. That feeling usually lasts about a month before we get itchy feet again.

We have met dozens of full timers on our travels, some are very happy with the lifestyle and are usually in the first or second year of traveling and mostly have kept the house at home whilst others into the fifth or sixth year of traveling have been a bit jaded with it and some totally bored and have sold up everything and probably cant get back on the property ladder.

We have even met a couple where the lifestyle has split them up, usually the wife missing her family and she has left to go home and rent.

I think it all depends on whether or not you have children/grandchildren etc and also very much on your health. The last thing you want is to be seriously ill when in some foreign country with the van to worry about.

We have grown up children, grandchildren and great grandchildren and miss them when away for any length of time besides health issues which need regular treatment which could possibly be done abroad but would be costly so for us full timing is a nono but I can see the attraction for some.

RD


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Hi Geoff (Nicholsong).
> We can accommodate 10 large RVs on hardstanding and I guess another 15 to 20 on grass. I have been out all afternoon mowing in preparation for Berry and 'The Others'.
> But although we do have all the space the last time 5 or 6 RVs turned up they were all on the one 16 amp plug.!!!
> 
> ...


Hi.

No Ray it wasn't you it was that Nicholsong bloke, traipsed all the way to Poland for a pot of tea. :roll:

ray.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Been 'almost' fulltiming since 2008 and still loving it. 'Almost' because we have a static caravan in S.Brittany that we use for part of the year, we have no property in the UK but use my sons address for officialdom. Most of the year we travel, including back to the UK occasionally.

Everybody's circumstances are different, we are both retired and living off pensions and the residue of the sale of our house. When the time comes to return full time to the UK we will rent, no desire whatsoever to own property again.

What if !! What if !! Never do anything if you forever think what if! Give it a go if you think thats what you would like.

Having said that I don't think I could fulltime solely in a small motorhome.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you look at two of the main worries in this thread they can easily be overcome. 

Your van is written off, blown up, stolen, sunk, whatever.

Ok so its a bit of a disaster. How hard is it though to rent a villa / apartment and a hire car? Presumably someones insurance will at least pay for some of it while you get stuff sorted. It would be a real pain in the arse but not a show stopper and anyway your empty house back home is much more likely to come a cropper to burst pipes, fire etc. Better to be rid of it!

You might get ill.

So what? Health care in Europe is superb, often better than the UK. We have had two incidents in Europe (France and Italy) that have involved a trip to the hospital. Brilliant on both occasions and the EHIC Card opens all doors. 

Ok so you might end up with something that drags on for weeks or you might croak and leave your partner stranded in the van somewhere in Europe. Big deal. You find a way to cope with these things. Its Europe not South America or Outer Mongolia.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> In a couple of years I plan to sell my house and buy a nice static/lodge as my base and spend more time in the MH (perhaps in a newer one) and hopefully reduce my working hours.
> 
> I know you aren't supposed to use a static as your main residence but a nearby site where we owned a static for 10 years up until a few years back is open from March 1st to Feb 18th. I'd go off in the van for the two weeks its shut and use my Son's address as my main residence
> 
> Does anyone else live semi permanently in a static caravan?


Hi.

Yes we do.

ray


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

barryd said:


> If you look at two of the main worries in this thread they can easily be overcome.
> 
> Your van is written off, blown up, stolen, sunk, whatever.
> 
> ...


Spot on Barry. We have considered these things and that's our view too.

I can't think of anything I would rather have been doing over the last few years. A bigger van helps no end though. Our Frankia was excellent and while the RV is not as plush it has much more living space and really good sized tanks, even for the bog, which is a proper porcelain one, It uses either city water, a direct connection, or the tank and can be fully plumbed in for water and drains when parked for a while. Brilliant. Small drawback is needing to be a little more careful where we go, but it's only a little bigger than the Frankia was. It's petrol but converted to run on gas, we lost a couple of MPG and gained hugely in other ways. A good trade, Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> If you look at two of the main worries in this thread they can easily be overcome.
> 
> Your van is written off, blown up, stolen, sunk, whatever.
> 
> ...


Hi.

Stick another twenty years on your life and see if you think the same, have children and grand children I doubt you would come up with the same reply... Its amazing how being a senior citizen focuses your reasoning..

At your age I/we were bomb proof or at least we thought we were :wink: .

ray


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

this isn't a criticism of barryd but I find his post about getting round all sorts of eventuality's if fulltiming when every drama becomes a crisis with him.In the last 2 years that I have been touring,I will call it touring as I'am not fulltiming or longterming yet,I have met many people that are fulltiming and they don't subscribe to any forums for backup.They just get on with what they want to do.I met a couple last year and again this year at no time have they looked at this forum,I did suggest that there was a wealth of knowledge on here but he still hasn't joined.I personally am starting to lose interest in the forum as more and more people are just posting drivel and not what what i joined for,which was the (the wealth of knowledge).Anyway I keep saying I but there is a Mrs bigtree who has kindly allowed me to indulge my wanderlust and let me go away myself for quite long periods on my own due to her still working,and me retiring early due to a critical illness that fortunately was cured (hopefully) by a major op.We are lucky in the fact that we have a few rental propertys and our own house so can enjoy this lifestyle but as to whether we will fulltime or longterm,personally I will stick to going away for several months at a time then return to our house. I do a mix of campsites,aires and wilding,whatever suits,maybe because we can afford it.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Interesting thread this, peoples outlooks are so diverse - as they should be.
I don't think we would ever consider fulltiming, yes, we are looking forward immensely to our 3 month trip next year and would love to do longer trips still in the future, maybe even as long as Rays. But we 'love' coming 'home'. To family, friends, mmmm and earn a bit more money in my case to subsidise our next trip.

Bottom line is though - as Ray says, we are not bomb proof and life is for living while we have the chance, so whatever floats your boat get out and do it.

Steve.


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray

Excellent post makes a change from all that political stuff on here, anyway back to the thread.

We have been fulltiming for now for eight years, sold house when the boom was on so made quite a bit wouldn't get that now for sure.

We started like everyone on a big European tour for the first year living on what we had saved and your right it soon goes when your not replenishing you bank account. For the last seven years we have worked for the CC in the summer months between six and eight months per year and them we tend to tour throughout the winter months to Portugal, Spain, Italy and Austria although the last was bloody cold for five month maybe if i did that again i would cut it down to just one month and drive to one of the other two for a couple months of sun because we all need that don't we. Working for the CC is self financing for us because what we earn in the summer finances our winters away so we can stay on sites in the med, while i do wildcamp when travelling down we tend to stay on campsites because where on holiday and wildcamping for five months you tend to smell a bit after a week away, when you go into Lidl in Spain you can always tell the wildcampers by the smell lol. WE (notice we in caps) have both enjoyed our lifestyle but it is not for everyone and seriously both need to be together in this, we have met so many people where the dream is only one sided. We have had one or two problems along the way like everyone but you get by, my wife had cancer in 2009 and i thought we may have to give it up but SWMBO insisted on carrying on in a way help her through the bad times, looking out of your bedroom window after chemo and your parked up in the Peak District makes all your problems go away. My advise to anyone thinking of full timing is do the maths first and don't always assume you need the biggest RV/Motorhome ours is six metres because at the end of the day all you need is two comfy chairs to watch TV and a fix bed to sleep, when we had four bed house that's all we ever used anyway.
Sorry for going on i was only going to put two paragraphs together.

Phil

P.S The biggest downside for me was i had to give my football programme's away which took 30 years to amass


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

What a brilliant post thanks for starting it Ray. We are both in mid fiftys and still work. We have just started motorhoming and love it. We wanted to go touring France so the wife handed her notice in, I was ok as self employed so off we went for 5 weeks in France. We had a great time and hoping to do it again early next year as for full timing I don't think we could do it. So it's long timing for us and plenty of it. Regards Tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > If you look at two of the main worries in this thread they can easily be overcome.
> ...





bigtree said:


> this isn't a criticism of barryd but I find his post about getting round all sorts of eventuality's if fulltiming when every drama becomes a crisis with him.In the last 2 years that I have been touring,I will call it touring as I'am not fulltiming or longterming yet,I have met many people that are fulltiming and they don't subscribe to any forums for backup.They just get on with what they want to do.I met a couple last year and again this year at no time have they looked at this forum,I did suggest that there was a wealth of knowledge on here but he still hasn't joined.I personally am starting to lose interest in the forum as more and more people are just posting drivel and not what what i joined for,which was the (the wealth of knowledge).Anyway I keep saying I but there is a Mrs bigtree who has kindly allowed me to indulge my wanderlust and let me go away myself for quite long periods on my own due to her still working,and me retiring early due to a critical illness that fortunately was cured (hopefully) by a major op.We are lucky in the fact that we have a few rental propertys and our own house so can enjoy this lifestyle but as to whether we will fulltime or longterm,personally I will stick to going away for several months at a time then return to our house. I do a mix of campsites,aires and wilding,whatever suits,maybe because we can afford it.


Well thats me told then! Fair comment both of you.

Really then. Your best considering proper full timing when your younger which then probably prevents 99.9% of people from doing it for a myriad of reasons. Money, jobs, kids etc.

IT may not seem it to some but I am very good in a proper crisis. Ok if my oven blows up or the water pump fails Ill come on here and whinge and beg for help but Ive faced some pretty big real life disasters in my life (huge ones) and none of that kind of stuff bothers me.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

rayrecrok said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > If you look at two of the main worries in this thread they can easily be overcome.
> ...


We have kids, grandkids, couldn't afford to do it 20 years ago, our personal circumstances gave us a 'window' of opportunity to do this in 2008.

If we hadn't done it then we probably never would have, we have our targets for how long we hope to carry on but who knows whats round the corner?

Sieze the moment! My dad died this summer at 90 and right up to the end when I spoke to him on the phone his parting words were 'enjoy it while you can'

PS. Somebody we know says 'everything is fluid'.....sums it up for me.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe you don't need the biggest RV. We managed 5 years in our Frankia and it was great. It just seemed that a little more space would be nicer and it is.

Glenn, have you had an RV? Having started in a small European van and slowly worked up I can assure you that the extra space in an RV is an improvement for us. You may manage comfortably in your van and that's great, but don't assume to know about something unless you have experienced it. 

Generally I stay off these topics because I am aware that knocking RVs is common among those who have no experience of them, Alan.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Don't think anyone is knocking RV's Alan, everyone to their own.I would like a bigger van but worry about getting places in an 8m van just now.Met lots of people in the last 2 years in vans from a T5 VW to a 11m Truck,all doing the same thing.A couple came along to Odissea at Calpe this year on a scooter to check out the site,3 days later plotted up with a huge RV.This was their first and had only been on the road for 5 months,they scout ahead on the scooter to see what the access is like,good on them.Oh by the way it was my friends that started in the T5 and have now moved onto a little larger Dethleffs.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Al42 said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


We have no kids, no family so to speak of that needs worrying about or to be fair would worry about us.

I think we are unusual.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We had an Auto Trail Mohican for quite a few years which isn't a particularly small van, but it didn't have a fixed bed or a garage so we weighed it in for a tag axle Hymer with both of these.

Not to have to make the bed up every night, and have the payload of a tag axle and the volume in the garage makes long timing easier, I do not think the Mohican would have been any good, so I agree a bigger van does make it more comfortable and I have managed to thread it round plenty of tight spots in the 18K we have traveled.. OK had to nail stuff on that I knocked off but whatever size van I would have still knocked stuff off :roll: . All in the trail of getting a scooter rack fitted which I did in Rome which frees up the scooter as I can take it off the rack in a couple of minutes without having to drag all the stuff out of the garage to get it out..

Another means of transport I think is essential especially if you wild camp as traveling all the time would be very expensive, we travel according to our finances, skint we stay put until we get some more money in, we have a contingency which we can dip into and we do but we always put it back on the next pay day then use a certain amount of what's left for traveling.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We would have gone 'Full Time' stateside in 96 but for the American 6 month rule.
We did 22 months in 40 states in 26 months. And were just managing 8 months in any 12 when we had to sell up and come 'home'. See my signature.

39 to 40ft. with a 'toad' I found easy but obviously not to everyones taste. Even in France and Spain for extended holidays of 7 to 9 weeks we found the car invaluable.

Ray.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes barryd, you may be unusual but not unique !
No kids, no worries, retired at 44. 
Taking the plunge is the difficult part when you are relatively young. Can you really fulfill the dream or will it create more worries ?

I would not want to full time. We have enough adventure anyway. But I love long trips in winter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Interesting thread, thanks. 
I would probably be in the long terming, rather than full timing group. I couldn't give up the house, it's my base and carries a lot of value which I could trade on, and release some extra funds down the line. 
At present it's got my office, with the comittment to work part time for a few years yet (I was 65 this year). The way I've planned this is to be able to disappear for a month or two at a time, and come back and do a few clients' work and then bugger off again. Of course this was first discussed over 7 years ago, when Viv and I were planning our retirement, but cancer got in the way, which changed everything. We managed several great trips away, but nothing more than 3 weeks because I was still working full time. Then when Viv had what proved to be her last remission we managed 6 weeks away from February to April this year, across France to Southern Spain. We did what we would normally do when touring, and met up with both people doing the same, and the over-winterers who spend months on end at one site. One thing is for certain, we didn't want to do that, I would rather be moving about. 

So, with Viv gone, I had to make the decision whether to keep going with what we had planned - and of course We talked about this right up to the end. I'm in the process of getting rid of my biggest clients, and will end up with enough to keep me busy in the grotty months at home, and possibly the expensive school holiday period of late July and August. That will also give me time to keep up with the grandchildren and visit my son & family in California. Money is not a problem as I will have my business income as well as pensions, so it would not be a "budget" escape.
I'll have a first stab at things by heading off to Southern Spain in February / March with the idea of heading across in to Portugal and see how I get on on my own, then suck it and see!

So for me, it would be longer "holiday" trips, rather than living out of the motorhome. And I would allso like to do an extended tour or The States, starts from my son's place in California.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We fulltimed with two kids for ten years and it suited us fine.
We first rented our house out then sold it. It was a great feeling to get rid of everything bar five or six boxes of photos, trophies etc.

We never worried about losing everything in the motorhome.What we had was never expensive and easily replaced.

We travelled and worked on sites at times. 

We met loads of eager fulltimers and made many friends. However, I can't think of any who lasted more than a couple of years fulltiming.I guess that tells you something.

There were two things that always reassured us. Firstly there was a campsite in our home town where we could return to and catch up with friends and secondly , we knew on giving up, we had enough money to buy ourselves a house.

As for the kids who never got a formal education , one is at a Russel group university doing all the things you should do, and the other in the next few weeks will find out if she has been granted full funding to a US university ($240,000 )and / or got an interview at the top UK university.

Each to their own.It worked very very well for us.
'


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Look at this post from bullwayolass and look at the link to facebook photos, just imagine if you were full timing and that happened to you..

It did happen to some friends of ours OK on a winter holiday in Portugal, they met a lorry coming the other way that took the side off their Hymer, it was the lorry drivers fault but they have never been paid as it is still being contested 2 years down the line with insurances having a head to head...

Result they have no motorhome to this day, had a hell of a job getting back home, all the private stuff in their van has dissapeared and they have no hope of getting it back from the back of the garage that was storeing it..

So...ray.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Great thread Ray.

Helped me think through the issues.
On balance and having read all the helpful posts I think I fall into the dream for a long break rather than dream to full time category. But I have greatly enjoyed the thinking process ignited by this thread.

Thanks Ray


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Maybe you don't need the biggest RV. We managed 5 years in our Frankia and it was great. It just seemed that a little more space would be nicer and it is.
> 
> Glenn, have you had an RV? Having started in a small European van and slowly worked up I can assure you that the extra space in an RV is an improvement for us. You may manage comfortably in your van and that's great, but don't assume to know about something unless you have experienced it.
> 
> Generally I stay off these topics because I am aware that knocking RVs is common among those who have no experience of them, Alan.


Sorry erneboy i wasn't having a go at RV's at all, the thing i was getting at is that you don't always need the biggest same with housing one bed room flats are fine. We did actually start with an eight metre Hobby and lived in that for six years but we found that we didn't need the big centre lounge for relaxing just two comfy chairs like i said we only ever had eight people round for dinner once in six years. We do travel light having down sized twice now and we have a rule if you haven't used it for a year you don't need it so get rid.
Sorry again it wasn't my intention slate RV's

Phil


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

salomon said:


> Yes barryd, you may be unusual but not unique !
> No kids, no worries, retired at 44.
> Taking the plunge is the difficult part when you are relatively young. Can you really fulfill the dream or will it create more worries ?
> 
> I would not want to full time. We have enough adventure anyway. But I love long trips in winter


I think to some extent I am living the dream. Best of both worlds really. Long trips for many months, most of the year spent in the van. But its expensive, Im not really focusing on work like I should and leaving a big house in the dales empty and not working for most of the year isnt good economic sense. I wouldnt give a stuff if we were making the kind of money we were a few years ago but we aren't.

I dont really want to pack in work completely. Im not done yet. Im just a bit lost and confused as to what I really want to do and how I can combine that with a life on the road.

The only thing that pushes my buttons and gets me excited is planning and going on a long trip. It just feels like Im filling in the gaps when we go home. I never look forward to going home, neither does Michelle. So why are we still here?


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Me and the other half spent years on holidays under canvas in Europe , raised the kids and spent every summer thinking how we could make a living and move to France full time.No chance ........!
Always planned to pack in work at 50, bought a place , formed a band, toured and gigged for 10 years and never made a dime!!

You're lucky Barry. Are you not a freelance computer person??
Could you not do that full time in the van??
I know a couple of people over here working in that game. Working on-line and flying back to blighty as and when it's nec..

Surely these days with a good connection you could do it from a van??????

Garcia


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I had had enough aged 42. The only thing I enjoyed was the travelling and meeting people from all over the world. I stayed til 44 as the money on offer could not be refused and we are set up for life.
Maybe if money was tighter we would full time. But we enjoy other things too. We love working the land in summer which we couldnt do if we were on the road  
Living in 2 foreign countries provides enough exotic excitement on a day to day basis ....plus summers that are hot , mean we do not lust after travel constantly. 
I too enjoy the planning but never feel like we are marking time when home, except perhaps in autumn when waiting for snow and just having maintenance chores to do on the house. Its the dogs that are now telling us its time for an adventure  

Sounds like you are ready for a change Barry. Taking the plunge is the hard bit, particularly if you are cutting ties. Good luck in finding what you want.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I already do quite a bit of work from the van. I made more money this summer from France than I did all last winter back home.

Its getting easier and cheaper now as well. Calls on Toggle sim just 3p a min and free if they call you and wifi everywhere in France now with the Antenna and SFR FOn.

But you still have to be there sometimes for what I do. I did a big job when I came back in October where I was onsite for three weeks. 

I could carry on like that I suppose but I just dont see why I need a house. That money could be invested much more sensibly and made to work for us. We would be quids in without having to work too much.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

18000 miles in eight months ? You can't have had much time to savour the culture of wherever you have been, never mind the £5000 you must have spent on fuel.

That is not what fulltiming is all about. No wonder you think you might have had enough.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

billym said:


> 18000 miles in eight months ? You can't have had much time to savour the culture of wherever you have been, never mind the £5000 you must have spent on fuel.
> 
> That is not what fulltiming is all about. No wonder you think you might have had enough.


Hmmm.

There is always one dickhead among the crowd, it happens to be you. :roll:

ray


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

rayrecrok said:


> billym said:
> 
> 
> > 18000 miles in eight months ? You can't have had much time to savour the culture of wherever you have been, never mind the £5000 you must have spent on fuel.
> ...


Well thats not very nice is it !!

A whistlestop tour of lay byes on a limited budget is no way to visit and appreciate other countries and cultures.

I do not think what you have done is in any way comparable to the lifestyle of most fulltimers.

Adios Amigo

PS enjoy Chicken***t


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Al42 said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > billym said:
> ...


Hmm still a dick head why should a plonker like you spoil a good thread, obviously your an idiot or you have been living in a field too long... Or lay byes .

If you are an advert for full timeing God help us.  I am embarresed for you..

ray.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

So I give a point of view that you do not agree with and that makes me a dickhead. It'S OK I have been called worse.

Not trying to derail the thread. My comment was a serious one. 18000 miles in eight months does not reflect the lifestyle of fulltimers generally. I wanted to express this view for anyone thinking of fulltiming so that they understood it need not be about staying in one place for only a couple of days.

Not sure I understand what upset you so much.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

If it was a genuine question I apologise, it was how you worded it..

You are making a lot of assumptions on what we have done, and to be frank it is nobody's business how we live our life where we go or how long or what we chose to see. 

You haven't a clue where we have been before or what we have seen before and feel we do not need to see again.

I do not feel the need to justify ourselves, have you read any of my other threads on this trip?..

And if you read the first post I clearly point out I could not full time in the true sense of the word..

So I invite you to comment if you are a true full time motor homer, I would for one would welcome anything you would like to contribute as a true full timer as comments on this have been a bit thin.

So I am sorry if I got the wrong end of your post  

ray.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I think you sometimes jump in with both size 12's without taking a minute to think Ray. Better to engage in debate before resorting to insults. Shame, I was really enjoying this thread.

Steve.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> I think you sometimes jump in with both size 12's without taking a minute to think Ray. Better to engage in debate before resorting to insults. Shame, I was really enjoying this thread.
> 
> Steve.


Err I did apologise for my indiscretion..    When explained...

ray.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

You did so Ray, I also apologise for not mentioning that  . Best we get back to this interesting subject.

Steve.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I am following the post with academic interest

I cannot imagine anyone wanting to full time in a motorhome for any reason

So it fascinates me that people do

aldra


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

If your apology was directed at me then thank you, apology accepted. However, I am not sure if it was for me or AL42 who posted after me.

I have posted my thoughts on fulltiming on a previous page.

You are right about it being nobodies business, but why then post on here?.I have not read your blog but stand by my previous comments.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

aldra said:


> I am following the post with academic interest
> 
> I cannot imagine anyone wanting to full time in a motorhome for any reason
> 
> ...


Well Sandra lots do and probably for all sorts of reasons,that's what makes us all different.Some do lots of miles and others just a few,me I have charged around Europe trying to see and do as much as possible with what holidays I got while working.Now that I no longer work (well not for anyone else) I go at a more leisurely pace but have still racked up the miles following Motogp or going to see interesting places.I'am a gregarious type of person and have spoken to many people that have told me what they do and sometimes why.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So many people are living fulltime in their RVs stateside that a whole range of supplies and services have been created to service their needs.

Mail Forwarding, Fulltime insurance companies, campsite clubs, non tax state registration, etc. etc.

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

billym said:


> If your apology was directed at me then thank you, apology accepted. However, I am not sure if it was for me or AL42 who posted after me.
> 
> I have posted my thoughts on fulltiming on a previous page.
> 
> You are right about it being nobodies business, but why then post on here?.I have not read your blog but stand by my previous comments.


Hi.

Thanks for that, so if you go full timing what and where do you do it and how do you spend your days when time is not important,,

Thanks ray,


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

billym explained his experience of 10 years full-timing



billym said:


> We fulltimed with two kids for ten years and it suited us fine.
> We first rented our house out then sold it. It was a great feeling to get rid of everything bar five or six boxes of photos, trophies etc.
> 
> We never worried about losing everything in the motorhome.What we had was never expensive and easily replaced.
> ...


We came across his family a few times on our own travels and indeed they get a mention in my 'How Katie Pulled Boris' book. He and his wife self-educated their two children and you couldn't meet a nicer well-sorted family and both children have become a credit to them with high achievement subsequently. 
Although many have full-timed after retirement theirs represents one of the few I'm personally aware of involving children so their experience is valuable for others and well worth listening to.

Keith


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Superk said:


> billym explained his experience of 10 years full-timing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi.

I look forward to him coming back to us, it should make facinating reading, and a proper insite to his experiences...

ray.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Not sure whether after 5 yrs (see below if interested) we are full-timers yet or long-term'ers, whether land or sea based. :roll:

The exact terminology is almost irrelevant. you either want to do it (or some part of it, whatever it might be) or you don't, and some may have no choice, either way. 

Some can do it and some can't, and that is perfectly acceptable. 

There are a thousand ways to skin a cat, and if there weren't, life would be exceedingly boring for most, but not necessarily all, of us.

All I would gently suggest is don't plan too far ahead for all sorts of reasons, some of which will already be all too clearly understood by some here.

or try this

"When faced with two choices, simply toss a coin. It works out because it settles the question for you, but in the brief moment when the coin is in the air, you suddenly know what you are hoping for."


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I like the sound of fulltiming in principle but I know it couldn't be for me as I struggle being away for 2 weeks at a time. Good luck and best wishes to all who are able to manage it.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Aldra. We fulltimed as opposed to claiming benefits. We did it so long as we were happy as a family doing it

Superk. Thanks.

Ray.

We don't fulltime now. Finished in Summer 2010

Two important factors as I see it. Firstly we always had a van as transport and second nearly always stayed on sites so never afraid to leave the motorhome for a few days and go off in the tent somewhere, or skiing for a week, or fly ' home' for a few days.

Sites could become very cheap if you stayed a month or two. Very expensive for a night or two ( To stop all those wildcampers just filling up and emptying )

We met a UK site owner freecamping along with 100s of others once in Albir, no more than 500 yards from a decent site Cap Blanc. I asked him how he would like it if 100 motorhomes did that outside his site. ( That could be one of the many times I have been called a dickhead. Funny how some people don't like straight talking !)

What did we do ? UNASHAMEDLY our time revolved round the kids.
Four winters in Spain, one touring and three in and around Benidorm.

One winter trip to Austria that went wrong, eventually spending winter and Spring in Holland and Belgium. German Christmas markets .One winter in Nantes and a few in various parts of UK

Summers mainly in UK. The last three cleaning toilets on a beautiful site on the Thames. One working as a courier for holiday company on a French Castels site, one running a small site in the Charante. One spent in the South of France very cheaply, learning to windsurf.
A spring around Paris, Loire valley and Holland doing pre season cleaning for a holiday company. That was just great fun for all of us.

We spent a month near Sienna and Florence , five weeks in Rome, a week in a tent in Pompeii learning to stay alive in Naples and visited Monte Casino where my father accepted the white table cloth of surrender, displayed for so long in the Royal Fusileers museum in the Tower of London. It was a shame for the girl when we went there, they would not let her in wearing shorts so she put her pyjama trousers on instead.

So what did the kids do ? In no particular order played rugby for a club in Spain and two in UK, Cricket for clubs in France Spain and UK, learnt to kayak, lifesave, ( at 15 yrs my boy saved his mates life after being knocked out jumping off a bridge at a festival we were at ) Brownies, Guides, ( the girl is now on a National Guide Panel of sixteen young women ) Horse riding ( learnt one summer at the most fantastic international equestrian centre at La Baule.) Judo, Dancing,Windsurf, fish etc etc etc....,.and much much more.

We all went to Spanish classes in Spain and French classes in France ( that was good as it was a mixture of French learning English and vise a versa. ) I had an advantage as my French and Spanish is qite good. ( but not fluent ). More importantly. We will all always be able to play bingo in Dutch

We had regular visits from friends and family and worked very very hard to ensure the kids had as many contacts with similar aged kids as possible. They have grown up to be very confident around people of all ages and do not suffer fools ( of which they have met many ) gladly.

They did not do formal education but for two years did meet up with some inspiational kids and parents in Oxford and passed their GCSEs early. They both have a fantastic general knowledge and awareness of a life outside of " Our Town " which is a desperately boring play by Thornton Wilder.

What did we do when not running them to and fro ? Well we had satelite internet, sky TV, ( three TVs ) two computers, playstation, books, games, often a lovely beach, sunshine, feet and legs to walk on, bikes etc. Talk to people. Go to watch football ( live , not in some seedy bar full of Brits )

I remember being in a bakery in Salou, the guy in front asked for " Dos loaves please love "

As a major part of her US university application my girl has written a very amusing essay on the the prejudices and preconceived views she had to endure as a travelling child. It might make a few on here raise an eyebrow or two!

......I bet we didn't do much more than 1800 miles in ten years...

Each to their own.

.................So Ray, I have a question for you.....
..... We have spent a good time around Barcelona and know Valencia well, a beautiful vibrant city. The Fallas celebrations are not to be missed as long as your heart is OK....

What does your " signature " actually mean?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Billym

Which Ray is your last question aimed at?

You cold get very different answers from both of them.  

Specify - or Duck!

Geoff


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Billym
> 
> Which Ray is your last question aimed at?
> 
> ...


Thanks Geoff !!,

I guess Ray will know to whom the question is asked !


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

it does not matter which Ray, I am pleased you took the time to reply and if you had replied in a similar vein in the first place we would never had the misunderstanding.

I welcome your post and you haven't ducked my questions which have given your insite into full timing which it seems you have decided it had time to stop.. I wonder why you came to this conclusion, I have come to the same conclusion in less than a year as it becomes very "Samey" after a time..I am not being truculent but did you come to the same conclusion of it being samey or boring, or was there a different reason to stop? not prying into your personal business, and of course if there is a personal reason It is non of our buisness, but if it is something you can honestly share with us it would be invaluable why you decided to turn your back on long timing as it now turns out..

Very good post and if you can reply I think folk and I would welcome your input.

ray

(edit) and stop being on your guard, I am nice in the real world,


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We stopped as the eldest was 16 and ready to go to college for A levels , and it seemed the right time to settle down.

I must say, that although small, both kids had their own private bedrooms due to some very clever work done to the RV by a very clever ex member on here.


Talking of not ducking questions...what does your " signature " mean?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Nothing, it is one of many.. If you know the tune you will understand unless you are German.

ray.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Nothing, it is one of many.. If you know the tune you will understand unless you are German.
> 
> ray.


Thanks for the explanation !


----------

